# Dry Cleaning or Press...



## shanshan (Jul 13, 2008)

Wore a new suit about 10 times so far (super 130). Only got it pressed once, but now debating whether to get it pressed or dry cleaned. Most recently wore it this weekend over a 40 hour period incorporating 4 flight segments, 1 shower, some alcohol and some cigarettes.. not the easiest of treatment.

Definitely needs a pressing (I go commerical press.. e.g. corner drycleaner).. but wondering if I should go ahead with a dry cleaning at this point as well.

I have read prior posts of once-a-year cleanings.. but the posts didn't seem to talk about the use through those cleanings. Assuming people wear their suits once every 1.5 weeks.. 10 times = 15 weeks.. so not even close to a year to on my suit.

Thoughts?

Also, am I pressing my suit too much? Should I get pants pressed more often than jacket if that is my main peeve, and once ever 4-5 wears is nice amount or too much?


----------



## Rolex Luthor (Jan 5, 2009)

I typically rotate through my suits in a way that I wear them about once every week and a half, and I dry clean them only when needed or about twice a year. If all that's wrong with your suit is that it's wrinkled, it doesn't need dry cleaning or pressing, it needs to be steamed.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

Dry clean. After that much wear, my suits feel dirty. I have never had a suit wear out from too much cleaning, even the few cheap fused jobs I wore when losing weight.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

10 wears does not warrant a dry clean, the norm for a work suit is about 24/48 wears between dry cleanings. 

Do not put the suit back in the wardrobe, leave it out for three/four days and let it air out. After that, if you think it still needs a dry-clean then do so. Considering the suit has not gone through the normal treatment. 

I always iron my trousers everytime I wear them, suit jacket when needed. Bear in mind, a super 130's cloth will wrinkle more then a super 100's suit in a like-for-like environment; a quick iron at a light setting may be enough.


----------



## shanshan (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks. What will give a steam and let hang out side closet for a up to a week. And then consider purchasing an iron  I wish I could just tell the corner dry cleaners to give it a "light press" vs. cooking the garment..


----------



## shanshan (Jul 13, 2008)

Rolex Luthor said:


> it doesn't need dry cleaning or pressing, it needs to be steamed.


Will steaming ever get rid of the wrinkles? e.g. the deep creases in suit pants?


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

An old tailor/friend of mine told me years ago that pressing only just 'grinds the dirt into the fabric.' He also told me to dry clean only twice a year, barring a spill at a restaurant etc. I follow his advice.


----------



## djoblong (Jun 6, 2008)

A sartorialist in the high end (Kiton, etc) section of Barney's told me the same thing when I bought my first Isaia - any small spills, just water and a cloth. Hang the suit outside in the sun when it needs airing and most odours will naturally leave. Dry clean 2 times a year at most.

I find my Isaia springs back to life within 30-60 minutes of being pulled out of my suitcase. Amazing fabric. Cheaper ones probably need pressing regulalry I guess.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

shanshan said:


> Thanks. What will give a steam and let hang out side closet for a up to a week. And then consider purchasing an iron  I wish I could just tell the corner dry cleaners to give it a "light press" vs. cooking the garment..


Wool is very good at getting rid of smells naturally; by letting the suit air out, the cigarette, alcohol and general wear odours will disappear. Whereas by stuffing the suit in a wardrobe, the suit will not be able to air out properly. 
If all the smells air out, it does not need a dry clean; however, if the smells are still there, send it to the dry-cleaners.

Most dry-cleanings press the hell out garments and an iron would not only be a better option but cheaper too.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

The key is to hang garments ASAP. It has been discussed previously that the act of hanging prevents the setting in of wrinkles. I suppose there is no sense in crying over spilled milk, but we should all be more careful with our clothes (i.e. hang our garments ASAP), yet still live in them. :icon_smile:


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

This wasn't mentioned, but if it is a suit (jacket and trousers), make sure to dry clean them together. The colors will begin to mismatch unless you do them both together.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

shanshan said:


> Wore a new suit about 10 times so far (super 130). Only got it pressed once, but now debating whether to get it pressed or dry cleaned. Most recently wore it this weekend over a 40 hour period incorporating 4 flight segments, 1 shower, some alcohol and some cigarettes.. not the easiest of treatment.
> 
> Definitely needs a pressing (I go commerical press.. e.g. corner drycleaner).. but wondering if I should go ahead with a dry cleaning at this point as well.
> 
> ...


for pete sake have it cleaned. if you are thinking of it then it is needed. 
dont just press it. do you want to have all that crud pressed into the cloth?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Bartolo said:


> An old tailor/friend of mine told me years ago that pressing only just 'grinds the dirt into the fabric.' He also told me to dry clean only twice a year, barring a spill at a restaurant etc. I follow his advice.


Good advice. There was a "trend" for a while just to have your suits pressed (something steaming at home would accomplish) but then we found out that just pressing does "grind the dirt into the fabric"!

They need very little dry cleaning and only if you have stains.

And Nerev is correct about always cleaning the trousers and jacket together!


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

It sounds like a cleaning is in order. Don't have it cleaned yet. Let it rest first for about a week. Dry cleaning is rough on the suit, and after wearing heavily it needs a rest from everything. Super 130s is a delicate fabric that needs as much rest as it can get.


----------



## mt_spiffy (Apr 12, 2008)

djoblong said:


> Hang the suit outside in the sun when it needs airing


In the sun?

If it doesnt have notable stains, spots, or smells, it doesnt need cleaning IMO.

Hang it in open air (I put mine in the bathroom near the shower, but whatever) and see if any wrinkles remain.


----------



## aluminiumfish (Feb 19, 2009)

Hanging anything in the Sun is no good
Dark wool suits don't always need to be religiously drycleaned together ...
...unless your drycleaner is particularly ferocious with his/her process.
Moths like dirty wool ..so its a balance of risk....wool is stain resistant and will allow alot of marks to just sit inertly until they are removed in cleaning.
If you are worried about the cleaner flattening the garment's life out ...ask for a 'free' steam..loosely steaming on hanger ( or in a steam cabinet )after cleaning rather than the hoffman-scissor presses that seem to flatten everything.You can apply the crease yourself at home.

I see ourselves as sculpting textiles with steam .
We never use 'scissor' presses.


----------



## Fang66 (Mar 25, 2009)

Don't tailors go through a pretty complicated finish pressing procedure? and if that's the case wouldn't simple steaming effect the shape of the suit? Just a thought.


----------



## shanshan (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks for the tips. lightly steamed the suit and hung outside closet for about 5 days and now back in the closet. Seems to have done 85% of what I was looking for. major wrinkles out and most odors seem to have been eliminated as well. not sure about pant creases but will report back once I have worn suit again.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

If you, as many of us have, choose to eschew the frequent dry cleaning of our suits, sport coats and wool trousers, it is imperative that you invest in a good clothes brush and a hand steamer and use them as necessary, after each wearing of the affected garments. My personal preferences are for a Kent brush and a Rowenta Commercial steamer. Since being introduced to it in these fora, and after a lifetime of dry cleaning suits after just three to five wearings, this approach has allowed me to adopt a seasonal approach to dry cleaning.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> If you, as many of us have, choose to eschew the frequent dry cleaning of our suits, sport coats and wool trousers, it is imperative that you invest in a good clothes brush and a hand steamer and use them as necessary, after each wearing of the affected garments. My personal preferences are for a Kent brush and a Rowenta Commercial steamer. Since being introduced to it in these fora, and after a lifetime of dry cleaning suits after just three to five wearings, this approach has allowed me to adopt a seasonal approach to dry cleaning.


I have a steamer. You hang the garment on a hook to steam it; but how do you put a sharp crease in pants without pressing?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I was a bit skeptical of pants presses, but I couldn't resist getting one for ~$70 at BB&B (I see that they are now *$50*!!). It does a great job of keeping the crease in trousers sharp over many wearings.

I haven't noticed it "grinding" dirt into the pants. If I neglect to brush some dust before putting them in, it comes out just as easily afterwards.

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=16065820

Hell, I'm tempted to get another one for a backup.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Tide pens, or, the generic Walgreens brand


----------



## mt_spiffy (Apr 12, 2008)

I havent tried the Walgreens brand but the Tide one works great!

Intrigued by the pants press.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

dks202 said:


> I have a steamer. You hang the garment on a hook to steam it; but how do you put a sharp crease in pants without pressing?


Generally I have not had much of a problem with the creases dropping out of the legs in my trousers. I do however, have to steam out wrinkles, such as those that develop behind the knees, as I wear the trousers. The steamer takes those out very nicely. If you are looking for a razor sharp crease, pressing may be your only option but, brush first!


----------

